# My gravely log splitter



## shippashaft (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi guys im new here .Just wanted to post a pic of my newest attachment a log splitter i fabbed up from an old roto hoe .It uses a rotary mower gear box with love joy coupler to pump and it articulates in the middle to turn .It works like a dream too


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SS! Too darn cool!


----------



## shippashaft (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for having me glad you like it now its time to paint it and add the 4 way wedge


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Where does the snowplow go on at? I wish I had something like that! Nice rig and thank you for sharing the photos! Chris


----------



## ka5wpl (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I just bought a Troy Bilt wood splitter designed to run off of a Horse rear tine tiller PTO. But I intend to use my Gravely to power it, of course. I like your set up and how it articulates in the middle. Very nice! I hope to build something similiar.
Thanks again!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Where's the cup holder? Nice job.


----------



## powerup8 (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome!!!! I love it!! No pump tank? can i have a few more picks?


----------



## powerup8 (Dec 17, 2010)

pure mechanical genius!!


----------



## shippashaft (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi thanks for thr replys on the splitter i have not been on in a while .Ill take some more pics of it soon im putting a toungue jack with dolly whell to roll it around when its not attached .As for the tank the beam works as the resivor .This was a cool old attachment from a roto hoe tractor i justa added the heavy axle and fabbed up the gear box bracket from an old mower deck and it worked great with a ton of power on my 12 horse or my 7,6 L8 .Thanks again Barry


----------

